# Lens cleaning methods.



## ruuneos (Apr 15, 2012)

Didn't find topic for this to figure out different methods what should work.
So basic first, my problem is few dust dots INSIDE of the lens I've tried air blower but dust dots keeps their places.

What's second method to get lens clean?
But those dots doesn't bother me because they are so small so you can't see them in pictures.


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Apr 15, 2012)

All lenses have dust inside them. But they'll never show on your pictures. Even scary amounts of mold only show up as a reduction in contrast and brightness.

It's much the same with dirt and even fingerprints on the surfaces of the outermost elements. It's got to be really, really, really, really bad before it shows up.

You know how a supertelephoto can shoot through a chain link fence as if it were glass and it never even shows up? Well, stuff even on a slow wide-angle lens is geometrically comparable. It's so out of focus that that the image of that lone tiny dust particle gets smeared over at least half the frame.

There are exceptions, such as when shooting macro at such short distances that the front lens element is practically on top of the subject, but it's hardly worth mentioning.

My advice? Use a lens hood, always. Don't use filters except for their creative effect, with two exceptions: for environmental sealing on L lenses that require it when you're shooting in a dust storm or in ocean spray or the like; and for traditional protection when you should be wearing eye protction yourself (such as gravel being kicked up by horse hooves at a rodeo). And even then, get the best filter you can and treat it as disposable. Otherwise, keep your fingers off the lens, and only clean them (blower, then brush, then Pec Pad with a drop of Eclipse) when it really bothers you. Cleaning isn't the best thing in the world for the coatings, after all....

Cheers,

b&


----------



## ruuneos (Apr 15, 2012)

Trumpet, thanks to helpful advice!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 15, 2012)

ruuneos said:


> Didn't find topic for this to figure out different methods what should work.
> So basic first, my problem is few dust dots INSIDE of the lens I've tried air blower but dust dots keeps their places.
> 
> What's second method to get lens clean?
> But those dots doesn't bother me because they are so small so you can't see them in pictures.


 
As noted, dust happens. If its not on the outer surface, a few lenses can easily have the front element removed and dust blown away, but for most lenses, its a process to be done by a professional. Canon will clean your lenses for a fee.

Be sure to check for dust on the rear of the lens as well. Dust on the rear can and will affect your photos, but it usually only gets on the rear if the rear lens cap is left off for extended periods.

If you can't see the dust in your images, its not a problem.


----------



## ruuneos (Apr 16, 2012)

Yeah, like I said it don't bother me because you can't see them in pictures but sometimes when I check my lens I'll see those small particles of dust.

Just want to know some methods to clean lenses and keep them clean.


----------



## D.Sim (Apr 16, 2012)

Most of it has already been noted - prevention is better than cure, in the cases of lenses though - don't leave the rear lens cap off if you don't have to, but as far as front element and barrel goes... I personally use a blower on the front element, and once the main dust is off, a lenspen to clear off any oil/fingerprints/smudges. I wipe down my L lens barrels with a wet cloth as needed - and a blower/brush on the 24-105 barrel when it extends. With that extending barrel I tend to double check that theres no major dust on it before retracting, just to be sure.


----------



## prestonpalmer (Apr 18, 2012)

I just throw my lenses in the dishwasher.


----------

